# horse accident last weekend at Ram Tap



## krissy3 (Apr 14, 2009)

hello everyone ,

A friend of mine was at Ram Tap in Fresno Ca. last weekend and she had an accident.

Allison completed her drassage class, and was getting started in the arena jumping class. First jump she cleared nicely , as she turned the corner and set up for the next jump her horse fell on her. She is still in a coma with brain swelling, fractured skull , and bruising on her lungs. a part of her skull has been removed to allow swelling , and a bolt and oxygen monitor has been added today as its the "72" hour , and a important time to make sure the swelling stops. Can everyone please send good thoughts, prayers or whatever you can think of to help her through this time . Allison is only 17 years old , she has her whole life ahead of her, I want to see her get through this and be able to ride again. Her horse is fine , and Allison was wearing a helmet, she never rides without one .thank you everyone , and if anyone wants the link to her recovery and medical journal that her family has set up for her please send me a message , and i will give it to you . she has over 20 pages of inspiring thoughts and love that the horse community has sent her on the guestbook of caring bridge.org .


----------



## Barbie (Apr 14, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Allison. I'm hoping for a full recovery for her.

Barbie


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts for your friend Allison. I hope she comes out of this okay.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayers coming up for Allison to make a full recovery from this terrible accident.

Caringbridge has been a wonderful way to let everyone know the updates and allow us to reach out and offer support and well wishes.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 14, 2009)

Good thoughts for your friend's recovery...


----------



## joyenes (Apr 14, 2009)

My thoughts and Prayers are with Allison.


----------



## Indy's mom (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG, how horrible!! Prayers for her and her family coming from me too! So sad!

~Tammy


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 14, 2009)

Sending prayers and thoughts for her and her family.


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear this-sending prayers that she recovers...


----------



## Sonya (Apr 14, 2009)

Sending prayers for Allison and her family.


----------



## Mona (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh...how terrible!! My heart and prayers are going out to her and her family. Praying she gets through this.


----------



## bjcs (Apr 14, 2009)

Healing prayers for Allison. May God Bless her and her family and you!


----------



## bfogg (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayers sent for Allison. Hope there is good news today.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened. Good thoughts and my prayers going out to Allison. I hope she comes around and out of this very soon.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2009)

The poor girl! Adding my prayers and good thoughts for her recovery. My heart aches for her family and friends who are needing her to come back to them.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Apr 14, 2009)

Good thoughts coming her way.

I'm shocked I didn't hear about this-Ram Tap is literally five minutes from my house.


----------



## CyndiM (Apr 14, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with Allison and her family.


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 17, 2009)

My mom told me about this... Sending prayers


----------



## LindaL (Apr 17, 2009)

Any news??


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened! My thoughts and prayers go out to her that she comes out of this ok.


----------



## crponies (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is a link to Allison's Story with updates. It sounds like she is still in very serious condition.


----------



## nbark (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope someone in the area that has a mini therapy horse will visit Allison when she is in rehab, her love of horses and a visit from one would be a tremendous boost to her healing process and give her the extra will to pull through her injuries.

Thoughts and prayers being sent via Angel mail.


----------



## twister (Apr 19, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Allison and her family that she will pull through this and be able to ride again.

Yvonne


----------

